

Google Wave's 'Fail Whale' - shaddi
http://wave.google.com/maintenance/index.html

======
jeremyw
I wonder if they actually ran this by women. Images of feet are a little dicey
for the fairer sex. My sample size of two brought back two creepy's.

~~~
axod
Also IMHO these are just weird feet - the toe next to the big toe, is longer
than the big toe :/ Which isn't usual IMHO.

~~~
amanfredi
I know many people who have feet like that (mine included).

------
nishantmodak
Love how the wave(s) [the real ones] come forward and go back - in the
animation.

If using 'Google wave' was as good as the image. serene.

[It is not! its a wave storm]

------
WesleyJohnson
I love to see that they're using jQuery for the animations. I'm anxious to see
more people going this route over Flash. Not that there is anything wrong with
Flash, and it may very well be better suited for this type of work, I just
want to see the uses and plugins for jQuery continue to evolve.

~~~
bcl
I sure hope not. Their simple animation spikes one of my cores just to animate
some clouds. Not a very efficient way to animate things.

~~~
mbrubeck
Newer WebKit browsers use the GPU to accelerate css-transform animations
(giving your CPU a break). Check out the example on this page in the latest
version of Chrome or Safari, for example:

<http://webkit.org/blog/324/css-animation-2/>

~~~
NathanKP
Thanks for the resource link. I can't wait until Firefox can do this. I want
to use webkit animation in my website, but for now they would only work in
Safari and Chrome.

------
MikeCapone
What's with the 16 colors graphics?

~~~
redorb
probably the best they can do at 7k

<http://wave.google.com/maintenance/images/feet.gif>

~~~
DarkShikari
6k with pngout. They're probably stuck with gif because of IE6.

~~~
warfangle
Wave doesn't even work with IE6. It's dicey with IE8 - thus their release of
chrome frame.

------
mark_l_watson
I don't think that I have ever seen their web site down, but in the last 3
months (or so), a few times my robots stopped getting event notifications for
brief periods of time.

But, hey, the system is in beta. I'm pretty much enthusiastic about Wave: I'm
writing a DevX article right now on Wave robot programming, and I have a
business idea using the Wave platform that I want to try out.

------
middus
If I was dependent on Google Wave and confronted with this page when planning
to use it, it would probably make me angry. Looks cool, though.

~~~
KC8ZKF
At this stage, if you are dependent on Google Wave, you aren't angry, you're
mad.

------
nym
The colors make my eyes hurt. Hitting back to HN is serene in comparison.

------
zerowolfgang
hmmm, could be prep for this: <http://bit.ly/L1a1Q>

~~~
wheaties
Would love to click on that but those pesky little web-filter things disable
URL shorteners here. Anyone care to link a full link?

~~~
tdupree
Article Title: Google Wave to be opened for federation today! Yes, for you to
host.

Full link: [http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/10/30/breaking-google-
wa...](http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/10/30/breaking-google-wave-opened-
federation-today-host/)

------
sscheper
when will i be able to get a google wave login?

------
ryandvm
I think that guy has psoriasis.

